
Every runner is sometimes lonely - whynotqat
https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.01783
======
whynotqat
Since its proposal, the lonely runner conjecture has been an enticing open
math problem accessible to anyone. Using polyhedral techniques, Matthias Beck
(a prominent combinatorialist) claims a proof.

